# My review of Sonus Carnauba Spritz (detailing spray)



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had this product a few months now and have just run out.

It's about £11 for a spray bottle, which oddly doesn't have the capacity on it, but is mentioned as being 16oz on shopping sites:









The blurb says, "Sonus Carnauba Spritz is formulated to maintain that "just-waxed" sparkle and shine when used with Sonus and other concours quality pure waxes (i.e. P21S, Zymol, Pinnacle) and premium hard waxes (i.e. Blitz, Sonax, Collinite). Sonus Carnauba Spritz enhances gloss while removing light dust, finger prints and water spots."

I've been using it after drying the car to wipe off fine trails left from my drying towel, and also to help buff up wax after applying it. In both cases it does well, but the trigger spray is a little temperamental. As expected you spray it on and wipe it off with a microfibre cloth.

Does it add any significant benefit? It helps but I wouldn't say it adds any gloss or extends the life of the wax at all. It'll remove minor water marks but nothing too heavy. Spraying some on my hand I noticed no difference between this and water so next week I'll be trying the car just with water to see if there's any real difference.

The product itself isn't just water though (obviously, that would just be a rip-off :roll: ) and has a rather fruity, melony sort of smell to it. The pleasant fragrance in the bottle doesn't last when you're applying the product though. Once spread out, a distinct smell of cat shit fills the air  On the plus side, no cats have yet tried to sit on the car while I've been using the product, although I have no proof that Sonus Carnauba Spritz has anything to do with that. 

*Pros:* 
* It does help with buffing the car, both after drying and after waxing.
* The car does look nice once it's done.

*Cons:*
* Adds no tangible shine to the car, so although the car looks nice, it's no shinier. 
* Doesn't seem to help maintain wax or its durability.
* Doesn't easily remove those telltale water trails that come from the mirrors after you've dried everything.
* Whiffs of cat turds during application!
* Doesn't come with a free cat that you can blame the smell on.

*ConclusIon:*
All in all, I'd say this product gives no tangible benefit, beyond helping buff off drying marks. Useful yes, but not worth £11 by any stretch of the imagination.

*Coming soon:*
ScoobyTT's review of plain water as a detailing spray!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Great review, have you tried meguires ultimate quick detailer. Ive tried the normal one but wanted to know if it was better


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Chemical Guys Pro detailer is the bee's knees's 

I buy it by the gallon, and it smells like bubble gum


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> *ConclusIon:*
> All in all, I'd say this product gives no tangible benefit, beyond helping buff off drying marks. Useful yes, but not worth £11 by any stretch of the imagination.


Another great write up there Scooby. Weird one for them to make it smell like Catsan...

Seems like a bit of a waste of money to me, especially if it doesn't even get rid of the water marks well.

I know you've commented on my thread about Britemax Spray and Shine although I do genuinely think the Bmax is worth it's £10.99 for 24 oz - I would recommend that if you fancy trying another. However I am to try Valet Pro Citrus Bling £8.50 for 500ml diluted 1:3, and I am also being sent some Diamond Brite High Gloss, the latter can be as much as 1:100 so it will be interesting to be able to compare the three products.

For me the Bmax seems to add another layer on top of the colli already on my car. The paint does feel smoother once it's been buffed off. Plus it adds depth to the shine, bringing out the metallic fleck both on mine and my wife's car.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers. I might see what's available in my area, as I don't need anything else just now and it's not worth paying the postage on one item. The other options you mention sound like better VFM though I'd rather avoid anything that needs diluting because I really don't have the space for stray bottles


----------

